# Just bought an 03 Spec V



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

I just bought a 2003 Spec V, its bright yellow and stock for now. I'm working on a exhaust right now and then probably lowering springs. I love this car. 

I love how the car handles, the factory strut tower bar is a great feature from the factory. The gears are so close and it winds out so damn quick its unreal. The controled valve timing is awesome, it gives you power at every RPM without any hesitation. Although, I did get beat by a GSR with intake, full exhaust, and a short throw, but I'm completely stock and I had an extra passenger. But, overall, this car is great. It's quick with plenty of potential.


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

I was ready to buy a new car, '03 Spec-V, until I became one of the increasing number of unemployed persons of the U.S. Enough of my woes, congratulations on your new auto.


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

One question to the new ownerCongratulations.I like your Spec V,.Hope I can buy one in the future, maybe when it turns Turbo-Intercooler, with a bigger fuel tank my finances would be ready!)

I know performance enthusiasts don't pay to much attention to this, but I think the Spec-V has a 13.2 gals fuel tank, which I think is at least around 2 gallons short because the car delivers 22-23 mpg in the city. I have a '93 GA16DE Sentra with the 13.2 gallons fuel tank and when the tires are low on psi and the wheels out of alingnment or balance, mileage can drop to 23 mpg requiring me to visit the gas station every 3 days with my daily use.
Can your Spec V deliver at least 26 mpg consistently at least, or does it has a tendency to go for the highway mileage in daily use due to its 6 speed manual, if you have take the measure? I think this last thing might be the reason why a bigger fuel tank might not be necessary yet. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Yea, my car tends to want to suck the gas on city driving. It gets about 180 miles to a tank of gas. So I dont know. I dont believe the gas mileage on the sticker. I thinks a bunch of BS!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

yah man... shit even just regular driving in the city my car does shit.. i can barely get 350km's for a tank.. which is bout 218.75miles for u yanks.. hehe..


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

wow I must be driving my car like a wimp!!! Even if I'm in the city which is most of the time, i'm getting 270ish. On the highway just a couple days ago at a steady 75-80 I got exactly 313 miles BEFORE the gas light came on!!!


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

dwill9578:

Assuming the gas light on your Sentra SE-R Spec V comes on when the fuel gauge is at the "E" empty mark, which in my 1993 Sentra with an identical 13.2 gals fuel tank means the tank has left around 2.64 gals remaining, more or less 10 Lts, it might mean your Spec V is delivering: 270 miles/10.568 gals = 25.55 mpg and 313 miles/10.568 gals = 29.62 mpg

I read over the Internet that the EPA rating for the Spec V is
22 mpg city 28 highway. If you get 25-29 mpg it means you drive a lot on highway like conditions, not lots of heavy traffic yet, you keep the tire pressure at its level, and you don't use the lead foot too often.

At the main local Nissan dealer here in Puerto Rico, the dealer is using an incomplete EPA sticker on the Spec V showing the EPA estimates for the 1.8 lts 2003 Nissan Sentra which is 26 mpg city 33 mpg highway. But, other sites including the Nissan USA web site, are showing the correct figures.

The 2.5 lts Spec V engine has to use more gasoline than the 1.8 lts engine of the the other Sentras.

One last thing: My 1993 model gets better fuel economy with the a/c off, by far, an increase of about more than 5 mpg always.The a/c kills the fuel economy of this cars.

I don't know if you use to drive with the a/c off, but try using the a/c when there's no other choice and the fuel economy will be better.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks for the info pablo14 and yes i never run my car with the AC on NEVER, I hate the fact that I can't turn on my defroster without it going on, and yes when I do drive it's usually highway but a steady high clip.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

BobBitchin said:


> *I was ready to buy a new car, '03 Spec-V, until I became one of the increasing number of unemployed persons of the U.S. Enough of my woes, congratulations on your new auto. *


^^^welcome to the club^^^ ive been layed off twice in 3 months. second one happened just saturday.


----------

